# Mt Tam Hill Climb



## dno (Jul 15, 2005)

Has anyone done this race/event. I am interesting to see how this compares to other hill climbs particularly the Mt Diablo Challenge. I am trying to gauge the relative times difficulty between the two of them

As a point of reference I did the Mt Diablo Challenge last year in 58 mins.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

I haven't done the race, but Mt. Tam is an NCNCA race, not an open-to-all event like the Mt. Diablo challenge. This link should give you all the info you need.

edit: I see there is a public category after all. Me, I'd be lucky & happy to break 1 hour.


----------

